# Anyone Ever Make A Wooden Toilet Seat?



## chazmonro (Oct 19, 2007)

My sister in law says that wood toilet seats don't get cold… she has a sensative posterier. She knows I work with wood from time to time so she was thinking I could make one… has anyone ever made one?

Chuck


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Not me, but it sounds like a good challenge. Just be sure to sand it really well!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yorkshire Stewart is the LJ you need to talk to. Check this out


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Charlie - This is a perfect place to use Martins new toy.

This is what Charlie was talking about:


----------



## sant (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I haven't made any seats, but I have broken a few.

I do believe your sister in-law may be correct though: I did thing the wooden seat was more comforatable that the plastic seats you can buy.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

you can get one already made for cheaper than the wood costs at home depot or lowes. It would be a lot of shaping and carving to ge the ight shape on your own.


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

With careful measurements however you could custom fit it as opposed to buying a one-size-fits-all from the box store.


----------



## chazmonro (Oct 19, 2007)

Bill, I don't think so… but thanks…

Chuck


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Perhaps a picture is in order to get us started in Sketchup! <vbg>

Bob


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

FWIW I live at Lake Tahoe and as such there are lots of "rustic" style places here complete with wood toilet seats. In nearly every instance where I have seen one that failed it was one that used cross grain construction similar to that in the picture that GaryK posted. I have never seen one fail that was made up of a parallel glue up. I know that face frames are made up of cross grain (rail and stile) construction and they don't fail in the same room so I have no explanation for why this might be. It is just an observation. Face frame construction seems to fail in this application and a tabletop like construction doesn't. Interestingly enough the big boxes in Reno sell mostly the latter construction now.


----------



## DaveT (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw one with an adapter so the toilet seat could be put onto a trailer hitch, so you could have the seat out in the woods.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

I hadn't realised until just now that our throne was in the news. Thanks Charlie and Gary for the publicity! There are no signs of failure yet and I can honestly say it's the most comfortable I've ever encountered, albeit a little on the heavy side.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

I made one once. It was made out of ash. Because of the moisture issue it separated at the joints. I have one now that I bought at HD and it is laminated and it has no problem.


----------

